# Mono Topshot



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I have some room left on my 12/0 for some more line and have a good amt of probably 200-300 lb mono that came on it when I got it a while back. I would like to add at least some of it to the top of the 80 lb mono I have on the reel right now, but a uni-knot is going to be too big to go through the rollers so what would be the best way to add this? Crimping? Thanks


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

While the Double Uni Knot is not very good with braid it is great with Monofilament! Unfortunately since it won't fit through your guides you will have to most likely go the knotless route since the Uni is about as small in diameter as you will get it using knots. Ask your friends if anyone has some #80 - #100 hollow core braid and use it to splice your monofilament together. That will slide through y0ur guides slick with no problem.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I would just use the 200-300lb mono to make shock leaders and leave the 80 alone. Make 15-20ft leaders that connect to your wire or cable.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

He would still have to use Dacron or hollow core braid to make them into wind on leaders because joining with knots, the knots won't fit through his guides.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Kim said:


> He would still have to use Dacron or hollow core braid to make them into wind on leaders because joining with knots, the knots won't fit through his guides.


I tie my 80lb mono directly to a barrel swivel that is attached to 300lb mono that serves as a shock/abrasion leader which is connected to cable or wire. It does not ever travel thru the guides.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> I tie my 80lb mono directly to a barrel swivel that is attached to 300lb mono that serves as a shock/abrasion leader which is connected to cable or wire. It does not ever travel thru the guides.


He's referring to tying line within the spool. Not any part of leader


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess I didn't understand that correctly.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kim said:


> I guess I didn't understand that correctly.


I think he wants to add a top shot which is not the shock leader HappyHourHero was thinking.

Dan, go up to outcast if you get a chance and see if they have any hollow core. Buy what you need and splice it that way. Just like mono to hollow but 2 ends and not 1 like usual


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I gotcha...don't know how to splice them, but I'm definitely down with learning. Great Idea!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

That's going to be a real problem. Tying knots in line of that diameter creates a heck of large know, either Albright or double uni's are going to make a relatively smaller knot, but getting through the roller guides is going to be impossible. Are you sure the knot will go through the guides?? May not, and that would fix everything. Good Luck


----------

